#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  The Importance Of Financial Management To An Organization

## Bhavya

Financial management refers to the tactical planning, establishing, leading, and monitoring of financial activities in a business or an institution. It also covers applying management ethics to the financial properties of a business.Here in this Article you can find the Importance of financial management.

----------

